# Trying for number 3 and struggling. Advice on meds or any others out there?



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
We're trying for number 3 after it taking 4 years (12 months of clomid and 2 IUI) for number 1 then a miracle for number 2. Trying for a 3rd and have been thrown straight back into the pain of bfns (although I absolutely do know how blessed I am with 2). Just wondered if anyone else is on a similar journey so we can share stories? Also can't remember what meds I could be taking other than pregnacare? What can I buy and what have others found helpful? I have pcos. 
Thanks all


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Emmastar,

If you have PCOS are you having regular periods? I found Metformin combined with a low sugar, low carb diet helped balance my hormones and regulate my periods. I asked my GP to prescribe it to me. A lot of doctors are becoming more aware of the link between PCOS and insulin resistance, even in slim women with PCOS.

The book 'It All Starts With An Egg' by Rebecca Fett is also good and talks through vitamins etc to improve egg quality, especially for women with PCOS

X


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Thank you, no I haven't read that but will read it now.  For the last year or so I have had regular periods, within 28-30 days, I used to have 35 day cycles with and without clomid but until our miracle I'd only conceived on clomid (miscarried x2, one ds).  I think our miracle was because I was on prescribed meds that affected hormones but I am not on that any more. 
Xx


----------

